# Suuraakkoset ja lauseiden jäsennys



## Gavril

Päivääpä päivää,

Jos törmäisitte seuraaviin virkkeisiin, kumpi kirjoitusmuoto (_a_ vai _b_) kävisi mielestänne parhaiten?

Onko jompikumpi huono valinta, vai onko valinnassa kyse pelkästään mausta/tyylistä?


1a. “Lisätietoa tästä urheilulajista löytyy luvusta 83 Suurpuujottelu.”
1b. “... luvusta 83, _Suurpujottelu_.”

2a. “Katso esim. tämän sarjan seuraava osa Saksalaisten kirjanpitäjien käyttämat lasertulostimet 90-luvulla ja myöhemmin tänä vuonna julkaistava väitöskirjani.”
2b. “... sarjan seuraava osa, _Saksalaisten kirjanpitäjien käyttämat lasertulostimet 90-luvulla_, ja myöhemmin ...”


Kokemuksessani “a”-tapaiset esimerkit – joissa nojaudutaan pelkästään isoon alkukirjaimeen (_*S*uurpujottelu, *S*aksalaisten_) sen selvittämiseksi, miten virke on jäsennettävä – ovat jokseenkin yleisiä, ainakin tietynlaisissa teksteissä. Mutta ehkä nämä tekstit eivät edusta nykysuomen parasta kirjoitustyyliä.

Kiitos vielä kerran ajastanne


[korjaus: _laseritulostimet_ -> _lasertulostimet_]


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Olen itse painiskellut usein tällaisten pohdiskelujen kanssa. Asiaan löytyy varmasti arvovaltaista ja "virallista" ohjausta; minä en sitä tunne, vaan esitän tässä vain oman subjektiivisen mielipiteeni.

Mielestäni b-muoto on parempi silloin, kun kirjasintyyliä (tässä tapauksessa kursiivi) voidaan vapaasti käyttää ilmaisun keinona. Ainahan niin ei ole, ja voisin ajatella, että oikeakielisyyssäännöissä lähdetään siitä ajatuksesta, että käytettävissä on vain kynä ja/tai vanhan ajan kirjoituskone. Vaikka sähköisessä julkaisussa on paljon keinoja käytettävissä, ei ole mitenkään varmaa, että muotoilut siirtyisivät oikein esim. kun tekstiä kopioidaan alustalta toiselle, ja siinäkin mielessä tietty konservatiivisuus puolustaa paikkaansa. Eräänlaisena kompromissina a- ja b-tyylien välillä voisi olla vaikkapa sulkumerkkien käyttö:


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

(Jostain syystä edellinen teksti karkasi keskeneräisenä enkä pysty enää muokaamaan sitä. Jatkan siis tähän.)

“Katso esim. tämän sarjan seuraava osa (Saksalaisten kirjanpitäjien käyttämat laseritulostimet 90-luvulla) ja myöhemmin tänä vuonna julkaistava väitöskirjani.”

Tärkeintä minun mielestäni on tekstin yksiselitteisyys, toisella sijalla tulee helppolukuisuus. Siksi siis kannatan vaihtoehtoa b, mutta jos tekstissä on paljon tällaisia viittauksia, pitää ottaa huomioon myös niiden vaikutus kokonaisuuden kannalta (siis niiden vaikutus tekstin luettavuuteen ja ulkoasuun).


----------



## Spongiformi

Näissä kahdessa esimerkissäsi 1a hyötyy siitä, että luvuilla on numeroinnit. Tällöin luvun nimi erottuu helposti lukijan silmissä. 2a sen sijaan näyttää erikoiselta, koska "Saksalaisten" on kirjoitettu isolla alkukirjaimella keskellä lausetta. Näistä syistä voisin itse käyttää esimerkkejä 1a ja 2b.

Vähän asian sivusta: laser on laser myös suomen kielessä. Yleensä konsonanttiin päättyvien lainasanojen loppuun heitetään vokaali, kun se muunnetaan suomalaisemman näköiseksi, mutta laser on välttänyt tämän kohtalon. Ehkä siksi, että kyseessä on hyvin tekninen termi ja itse asiassa lyhenne?


----------



## Marko55

Tässä on linkki Kielitoimiston ohjeisiin tekstin korostuskeinoista, jos et ole niitä vielä lukenut:
Kielitoimiston ohjepankki

Kielitoimisto mainitsee seuraavat korostuskeinot:
1) _kursiivi_
2) *lihavointi*
3) alleviivaus
4) VERSAALI = SUURAAKKOSET
5) h a r v e n n u s


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Näissä kahdessa esimerkissäsi 1a hyötyy siitä, että luvuilla on numeroinnit. Tällöin luvun nimi erottuu helposti lukijan silmissä. 2a sen sijaan näyttää erikoiselta, koska "Saksalaisten" on kirjoitettu isolla alkukirjaimella keskellä lausetta. Näistä syistä voisin itse käyttää esimerkkejä 1a ja 2b.



Jos tekstin nimeä olisi edeltänyt numero (esim. "luku 23 Saksalaisten ..."), olisiko vastauksesi ollut erilainen?

Englanninkielisenä olen tottunut merkitsemään, missä nimi/sitaatti/tms. alkaa ja missä se päättyy.

Ei ole väliä, tapahtuuko tämä kursiivia, sulkeita, tai muuta keinoa käyttäen.

Näin ollen "b"-tapainen kirjoitusmuoto ("_Saksalaisten kirjanpitäjien ..._") on mielestäni parempi, koska kursiivin avulla selviää, että "_... 90-luvulla_" on nimen loppupää.


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Jos tekstin nimeä olisi edeltänyt numero (esim. "luku 23 Saksalaisten ..."), olisiko vastauksesi ollut erilainen?
> 
> Englanninkielisenä olen tottunut merkitsemään, missä nimi/sitaatti/tms. alkaa ja missä se päättyy.
> 
> Ei ole väliä, tapahtuuko tämä kursiivia, sulkeita, tai muuta keinoa käyttäen.
> 
> Näin ollen "b"-tapainen kirjoitusmuoto ("_Saksalaisten kirjanpitäjien ..._") on mielestäni parempi, koska kursiivin avulla selviää, että "_... 90-luvulla_" on nimen loppupää.



Aivan totta. Jotenkin takerruin tuohon Maunulan Papan huomioon, että korostuskeinot eivät aina ole käytössä. En siis yrittänyt viestittää, että kursiivia tai muita korostuskeinoja ei tulisi käyttää!


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------

